# ??? AT&T DSL 768k speed



## TUGfan (Feb 3, 2010)

We are finally leaving the world of dial-up behind and thinking about going with AT&T DSL?

Can any AT&T users tell me if the slowest DSL of 768k will be fast enough to view streaming videos?  No gaming for us - just like to view news clips, TV shows, youtube, etc.

The AT&T rep stated we would need at least 1.5K but I would really like to hear from some users before we decide.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have AT&T DSL at 1.5mb and I still get a little buffering, its rare, but enuff that I wouldn't want to downgrade to 768k anf get more. IMHO, its well worth the difference in rates.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 5, 2010)

We just switched our DSL from 1.5 mb to 3.0 mb this week through our local phone company.  I can definitely tell a difference and am glad we made the upgrade.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 5, 2010)

FWIW, Time Warner Cable, at least in our area, has announced increases in residential Internet speed from ~6-8Mbps to ~15. DSL speeds, in general, are much slower than cable. I know someone nearby who recently called Time Warner to adjust his bill to the latest promo (you need to call annually for this - also with DSL providers) and was able to get the full speed for only $35/mth (the normal monthly is $48 now) - these prices are without any other Time Warner services. Time Warner also offers a 3Mbps option to compete directly with the pricing of the low-cost DSL providers. For DSL only, you might also save by using another provider for DSL such as DSLextreme instead of AT&T.

I'd suggest that 3Mbps is the slowest to install, and 768k will be just unacceptable. The good news is that with DSL you can start at whatever speed you want and then call the provider to increase when you're ready. There shouldn't be any change of equipment or configuration, so if it's working at 768k and you want 1.5, just call them and within minutes (or so) it should be working.


----------



## thheath (Feb 5, 2010)

ANYTHING is better than dial-up.  Go with whatever you can afford and is fastest.

No on decent streaming videos at the speed you quoted.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 6, 2010)

I currently have the 768K through AT&T.  It's not that bad -- and will seem like lightning after dial up -- but does require time to load large videos.  Most youtube clips run fine, but full TV shows require buffering(?).  I'll usually start it up, go do something else while it runs, then return in a half-hour or so to restart and watch with no buffering.  I do the same if I'm downloading music or a game -- just start it and come back to it later.  This may or may not work for you.

I switched from cable which didn't seem that fast to me, and once the promotional price expried it was very expensive.  Found the AT&T deal for $10/month and decided to try it.  Like Ken said you can easily upgrade with a phone call, so you can test before you go to the higher speed.  Occasionally I've thought of doing that myself, but decided I'd rather save the $35/mo and buy something nice at the end of the year with the savings 

Once the $10 deal expires, I'll either move to a higher speed or go back to cable if they offer another promotion.  So for me it depends on the difference in pricing -- for $10-15 month more I'd probably pay for the higher speed.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 6, 2010)

debraxh said:


> Once the $10 deal expires, I'll either move to a higher speed or go back to cable if they offer another promotion.  So for me it depends on the difference in pricing -- for $10-15 month more I'd probably pay for the higher speed.



FYI, current DSLextreme prices (as an example, other providers should offer similar pricing) is quite reasonable:

$14.95/mth for 768k
$19.95/mth for 1.5Mbps
$24.95/mth for 3Mbps
$29.95/mth for 6Mbps

There's your $10-15/mth more (compared to your current $10/mth plan) to get to 3Mbps. And yes, these are promotional prices which you'll probably need to call every 12 months to renew or else it will automatically increase (even so, the non-promotional rate isn't much more ~ $3/mth or so).


----------



## DEROS (Feb 6, 2010)

768k could be fast enough.  It all depends on the quality of service (QOS) of the DSL line and the streaming site.  Most legal "pay for" streaming site (netflix, itunes, etc) understands your download speed and will adjust the buffer size to accommodate the delay.  The other sites that provide questionable legal streaming, don't bother with providing the best of service.

BTW QOS depends on how far you are from the Central Office.  The further you are from the Central Office, the worse QOS gets.  768K is the max speed.

See if they will give you a free 30 day trial.  i.e no contract enforcement until 30 days are up.

Deros


----------



## debraxh (Feb 7, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> FYI, current DSLextreme prices (as an example, other providers should offer similar pricing) is quite reasonable:
> 
> $14.95/mth for 768k
> $19.95/mth for 1.5Mbps
> ...



Unfortunately, the prices offered in my area quite aren't as good:
$19.95
$25
$30
$35

So the $10 promo rate is still quite attractive right now.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 7, 2010)

debraxh said:


> Unfortunately, the prices offered in my area quite aren't as good:
> $19.95
> $25
> $30
> ...



You wrote you'd pay "$10-15 month more" for a higher speed. Well, this is it, even if it's $5/mth more than their least expensive rates. $25 for 1.5, right?


----------



## debraxh (Feb 7, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> You wrote you'd pay "$10-15 month more" for a higher speed. Well, this is it, even if it's $5/mth more than their least expensive rates. $25 for 1.5, right?



Typo: should have said $10-15 more for the HIGHEST speed.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 7, 2010)

debraxh said:


> Typo: should have said $10-15 more for the HIGHEST speed.



Well, that's just unrealistic.


----------

